# Really useful menu planning website



## StuartCooks (Sep 14, 2016)

Hey everyone,

To organize my recipes and create menus and meal plans I use a website called Copy Me That. It's really useful, they have an app and a chrome extension that lets you save recipes from sites. From that, you can create a shopping list from the ingredients. You can also create a meal plan.

I found this when I started planning out my meals a week at a time. It made it really simple. Check it out if you'd like.

Community is the link to make it easier for you. 

Enjoy!


----------



## StuartCooks (Sep 15, 2016)

Does no one else use this site as well?


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 15, 2016)

We have several threads on ways we organize recipes and plan meals. I use Living Cookbook. I have so many recipes in different places, it would be way too much trouble at this point to try to consolidate them into something new.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 15, 2016)

Thank you, Stuart.  

I use the old fashioned method and just print the recipes I want to save, and put them in a binder.  That way I can save the originals my mom and grandmothers wrote out, and put them in a plastic sleeve for my daughters someday. 

I really need to catch up on that though - right  now there are so many that are just kind of stuffed in there.


----------



## Smokeydoke (Sep 15, 2016)

^^ I do the same. Or I bookmark them if I don't have the time to print them. 

I also use all-recipes and pinterest to tag a lot of sites.


----------



## Smokeydoke (Sep 15, 2016)

Stuart, that is a very cool site. Thanks!


----------



## StuartCooks (Sep 16, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> We have several threads on ways we organize recipes and plan meals. I use Living Cookbook. I have so many recipes in different places, it would be way too much trouble at this point to try to consolidate them into something new.





Cheryl J said:


> Thank you, Stuart.
> 
> I use the old fashioned method and just print the recipes I want to save, and put them in a binder.  That way I can save the originals my mom and grandmothers wrote out, and put them in a plastic sleeve for my daughters someday.
> 
> I really need to catch up on that though - right  now there are so many that are just kind of stuffed in there.





Kathy Lee said:


> Stuart, that is a very cool site. Thanks!



You are welcome. As a side effect of becoming more organized I now find it much easier to stay within my grocery budget now. I do very little impulse shopping now that I have an all encompassing list.


----------



## goosander (May 4, 2017)

I'm working on a Google docs sheet to organize everything. So far I have a tab with all my shopping list items and a recipe tab. On the recipe tab I can select the relevant items from my shopping list and that helps me calculate cost per serve of each dish.

Each dish I make I'm rating the taste, healthiness and effort so I can sort dishes by different factors to work out which should become standards in our household. Once I have enough (not sure how many that will be exactly) I'm going to print out my favorite recipes and stick them in the recipe book because its much easier to follow them from a book.


----------



## Beelost (May 27, 2017)

nice idea of using a website, thanks


----------

